# About #gbatemp



## dice (Nov 4, 2003)

I know I'm not supposed to be posting this but hell I need some people to read this. Close it if you wish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I feel that people are asking for help or for a reasonable answer as to why they have been banned. Now I could understand if it was because there was too much bitching or if they annoyed an op but what kind of reason is because of a dbz username? I mean for god sake that is so childish. I don't like somethings which are mentioned here but I take no notice of it. Besides if they should alert the op who banned their ass well how the hell would they be able to do so??? Some people don't even know how to message someone outside the channel (a quick explanation as to how would help) instead of saying "the irc channel has nothing to do with the boards" Well I do see gbatemp's on it and most of the mods being ops there. WE are after all responsible for the creation of the channel anyway. I just feel that if this was explained better we wouldn't get as many of these topics as we have been recieving.


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 4, 2003)

I agree the kicking because of the Dragonball nickname was a bit pathetic.
I'm not sure whose bot it was that did it, but it wasn't me. I simply only closed the topic where they had asked why.

Most of the bots that are running on IRC that kick/ban users are controlled by guys that don't visit these forums, or do very rarely.

We have always closed topics where people asked about this, and so I did.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm sorry dice, but I have to disagree with you. Just because a couple of people here decided to make a channel called #gbatemp, it doesn't mean that WE are responsible. By your logic, if a couple of fan boys created a channel called #nintendo, then are the people on all nintendo forums responsible for the channel. The simple answer is no. WE as a whole are not responsible for the actions of a few. I have no complaints about PMs to Mods here from people about the channel, but it shouldn't be brought out into the open forum.

P.S. I do agree with you on the DBZ thing. Thats just lame.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Nov 4, 2003)

why not jsu create some sort of GBAtemp IRC Help forum or somthing? wouldnt that solve the problem?


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 4, 2003)

^^
This time you made a fault...
They try PM the ops but mostly they ignore them for the reason beeing n00bs or spammers and those poor guys are placed in the rain.
It's all a bit messy here with communication sometimes. Perhaps we should think of a better way to deal with it.


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(CAJoker1999 @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> I'm sorry dice, but I have to disagree with you. Just because a couple of people here decided to make a channel called #gbatemp, it doesn't mean that WE are responsible. By your logic, if a couple of fan boys created a channel called #nintendo, then are the people on all nintendo forums responsible for the channel. The simple answer is no. WE as a whole are not responsible for the actions of a few. I have no complaints about PMs to Mods here from people about the channel, but it shouldn't be brought out into the open forum.
> 
> P.S. I do agree with you on the DBZ thing. Thats just lame.


Yes but you've forgotten that the irc channel was created by KiVan!!! In other words HE owns the channel really and not enough is being made (I feel) to make sure that things are being taken care of properly. It's like being sent to prison for not saying hello to someone.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 4, 2003)

Just because KiVan created the channel doesn't mean he is now responsible for it. I feel that gbatemp.net and #gbatemp have grown apart and are 2 different things now even though they started as 1.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ShADyX (Nov 4, 2003)

if you dont like it

dont use it

full stop





quit bitching about irc...for christ's sake, the channel is on efnet servers which is the freakin wild west, so what do you expect. 

when there are a minimum 15 n00b's a day saying stupid things and asking stupid questions when all their answers are in a small little file that you can download from Thug4L1f3 as soon as you enter the channel....it really is kinda annoying for not just the ops but the users as well. 

so here's a little message to all you n00b's,
PAY ATTENTION TO THE TOPICS AND NOTICES WHEN YOU ENTER THE CHANNEL AND MAYBE YOU WON'T HAVE A PROBLEM.

the simple fact is


if you dont like irc
or if you cant use irc


DON'T USE IT

it's not the op's problem to get you roms or help you leech. you got yourself there. now you work it out for yourself. besides...leeching takes precious $$$ out of nintendo's pocket!!!


----------



## Dragonlord (Nov 4, 2003)

In the last time those irc channels really grew wild. I remeber the first rom channel i was in it was warm and nicely... i loved it... it now turned into something similar to the #gbatemp channel. i don't know... it's like the most crazy people gather there having no other life than hanging around there... talking complete nonsense and kicking innocent people around. it's not easy to be there... i'm only there if i need something... it's not a nice channel.


----------



## ShADyX (Nov 4, 2003)

look...

..the problem and the solution are simple and the same

if you want a PUBLIC channel then shit like this is gonna happen.
let any old fool join and they will run amok.


----------



## Tigerbite (Nov 4, 2003)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> I agree the kicking because of the Dragonball nickname was a bit pathetic.
> I'm not sure whose bot it was that did it, but it wasn't me. I simply only closed the topic where they had asked why.
> 
> Most of the bots that are running on IRC that kick/ban users are controlled by guys that don't visit these forums, or do very rarely.
> ...


that explains y they dont c my bishin, lol...i've been banned for almost half a year now...i wonder what i did wrong


----------



## Opium (Nov 9, 2003)

QUOTE(ShADyX @ Nov 5 2003 said:


> if you dont like it
> 
> dont use it
> 
> ...


no need to be so harsh at Dice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I understand what your talking about Dice but like the others have been saying the IRC channel really is a different place. I've seen Rey ban someone with the reason "get a real nickname" (the persons nick was l1l1l1l). I agree #gbatemp is poorly run, it's a muck. But that's for the ops of #gbatemp to sort out. #gbatemp may as well be renamed to something different because it doesn't resemble gbatemp at all.
I'd like to see #gbatemp cleaned up and unified with the gbatemp forums, but i don't think such a thing will happen. If something like this doesn't happen i'd suggest we create a new channel something like #gbatempchat where all the members of the forum go to chat, and no f-serves. Where the rules of the forum (eg: constant swearing) are applied and it is opped by the gbatemp staff. An actually channel where we go to chat not the out of control server crazy place called #gbatemp.
Food for thought.


----------



## dice (Nov 11, 2003)

But please understand, I'm only trying to ask the people here if there's a better way of sloving these kind of problems. Telling them to contact an op may be informative enough for some but may be babble to others. Like for example, if someone told another person to "get some roms from mirc on #gbatemp", don't you think it'll be better if they said, "use this tutorial (supplying a tutorial) to get roms." 

* If this makes no sense it's because I'm in a hurry*

Oh and please call me dice, not Dice


----------



## Puck The Joker (Nov 11, 2003)

I understand what you are saying dice, but how many times are you going to say, "go here for the faq or go here for the tutorial" before you get sick and tired of repeating yourself?


----------



## dpm14 (Nov 12, 2003)

All I'd like to see is it return to the way it was when the channel was created.  But oh well...


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Nov 12, 2003)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> quit bitching about irc...for christ's sake, the channel is on efnet servers which is the freakin wild west, so what do you expect


what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Inu268 (Nov 12, 2003)

the channel is someway realated to the forum but you know....if we apply the same rules nobody would be able to download roms from it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i dont agree with some of the stupid bans/kicks, but when you join the channel you see thugs add:
hello if you are n00b and dont know how to doanlod roms go to  or type !faq dont remeber exactly
and they still keep asking
"hello can some' send me xxxx?"
"how do i download roms?"
"can i drink some water?"
man that is annoying.........we should kick every1 who keep asking that even after all the faqs thing....


----------



## CLu` (Nov 12, 2003)

Please try to remember as well that some of these people don't speak english fluently. 

#GBATemp is, as someone said, a public channel so therefore you're going to find people who cannot speak english as well as others. Some of them probably only know how to type, "send me xxxx rom plz" because that's what you see them typing over and over and that's how they usually get roms.

I had a run in with someone like this on the channel and I kept telling them what to do to get xxxx but they couldn't understand what I was saying. But they got what they needed anyway. If you never try to help they're gonna keep annoying you with requests and various questions.

It really bothers me when someone comes in the channel and asks a somewhat n00bish question and everyone starts making harsh remarks. The user has no idea what he/she did but they're being picked on by some of the users in the channel, some of the old members as well, and eventually they leave saying, "you people are mean" or "you guys suck" that's not what the channel is suppose to be. It's not a place to put people down because they don't know something. The only way we learn is by teaching others and others learn from what they have been taught. Let's try to make #GBATemp the channel it use to be please, because it has really changed since I joined and I'm sorry to say but it's not for the better.

I don't have a problem with n00bs since everyone use to be a n00b and i hate how some people discriminate against them by not helping them or just ignoring them. Before you put down a n00b try to remember where you came from as well.


----------



## Puck The Joker (Nov 12, 2003)

QUOTE(CLu` @ Nov 12 2003 said:


> Before you put down a n00b try to remember where you came from as well.


You know, I really hate this cop-out people keep using. Not everyone was a n00b at one point. When I first started mIRC, I figured it out for myself. I didn't go around asking stupid questions, I actually read the intro on channels I joined. When I came to this forum, I actually read the rules, read others' posts and tried to make intelligent posts. Everyone has been a newbie, but not everyone has been a n00b.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 12, 2003)

i can understand where people are coming from and i deopped the person who was banning people with dbz nicks but i dont think he took much notice lol.
as for people not knowing about how to use the f'serves that is hardly our fault as pointed out above we are NOT  there to dish out roms to anyone who asks for it that is what the servers are there for and thug4l1f3 does notice you as you join the chan with Type !faq for help which gives u a weblink to a noob friendly guide but no people cant be bothered to read so they ask the same stupid questions over and over!
we try to help as much as we can but some people just cannot be helped it's as simple as that

and the attitude that everyone was a n00b once is a joke,i actually took the time to find a fserve downloading guide before i started on mirc so i didnt have to ask/annoy people with noob questions they have heard god knows how many times before!

but to round this little rant off if any of you have got better suggestions then try to actually talk to us first (or maybe that's too radical a idea )


----------



## dice (Nov 4, 2003)

I know I'm not supposed to be posting this but hell I need some people to read this. Close it if you wish  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I feel that people are asking for help or for a reasonable answer as to why they have been banned. Now I could understand if it was because there was too much bitching or if they annoyed an op but what kind of reason is because of a dbz username? I mean for god sake that is so childish. I don't like somethings which are mentioned here but I take no notice of it. Besides if they should alert the op who banned their ass well how the hell would they be able to do so??? Some people don't even know how to message someone outside the channel (a quick explanation as to how would help) instead of saying "the irc channel has nothing to do with the boards" Well I do see gbatemp's on it and most of the mods being ops there. WE are after all responsible for the creation of the channel anyway. I just feel that if this was explained better we wouldn't get as many of these topics as we have been recieving.


----------



## CLu` (Nov 12, 2003)

@CAJoker1999
Same with me, but there were some questions that you couldn't find in some of those tutorials. I had to publicaly ask for assistance but that was given to me without hesitation everyone had the answers which I didn't.

It feels good to hear a thank you after you help someone doesn't it?


----------



## OldKupo (Nov 19, 2003)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 4 2003 said:


> I know I'm not supposed to be posting this but hell I need some people to read this. Close it if you wishÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a childish ban, dbz sucks, and we don't want people who have a dbz username of the forums or on irc.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Nov 19, 2003)

Kupo, what YOU suggest is childish and cruel.

On the forums, we try our best to accept everyone by default unless they routinely piss us off. Looking through the GBATemp jail, one can see that there's no bans of DBZ people's names -- indeed, only one instance of ban-by-name exists (and it's at least partly because the guy was using it to insult people -- "KiVan-").

The channel IS more inhospitable, I'll admit, but still, bans by name aren't reason alone. If the guy spams or acts like a moron, though, then sure, but simply on a matter of his name?

-Tempest out.-


----------



## djgarf (Nov 19, 2003)

it's been sorted now so this topic is pointless so i will lock it i think!


----------

